# tankless vs tank water heater



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

What works better tank less or tank heater? Have a customer building a 2500 sqft. House. I know there is ups and down on both . Thank for advice


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Whoa! Might as well ask "Coors or Bud Light!" That would stir up less debate!


You need to do a ton of homework on tankless. It is out there...google tankless 101, etc. As there is a some basic differences...tankless coste more up front, save some energy in operation, delivers low GPM but for an indefite period....tank delivers high GPM, but only until it runs out.


It is essential to size a tankless properly for the application, or it will cause major headaches.

There are some major plus's and minus's of tankless. People love it or hate it. IMHO, I feel it never pays back the increased cost of purchase and install, but performance features can be appreciated.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

do a search, been discussed already


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...eaters/overview/tankless-water-heaters-ov.htm


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

www. how about an intro Jiffy


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Idont need an intro. They make some of the best pancakes, you could ever put in your mouth.


----------



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

Grandpa and jiffy thank you for the advice. What you all told me, was a little of what the plumbing supply salesmen told me. Not as much details. I have not had a lot of dealing with tank less water heaters. As for Tankless profile tells that he is a Master Tank less, was not very help full. Thank you again to Grandpa and Jiffy. When I found this site I thought it was so plumbers would help each other. It's seems to me that some (NOT ALL) will cut down some one for not posting an intro. If my wife had not told me about an intro I would have done the same as a few other and not gave an intro. Their was a man one time that did not give an intro, a lot of you gave him hell, so I contacted him and he worte to me and asked what kind of intro you all wanted. Never heard of him on this site again. As for me I too will say thanks for your past help and goodbye to plumbing zone.com. I hope you all can be more kind in the future. Jason Bennett!!!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Before you go, can I get you anything? Can I clean your garage out? Can I do your kids home work? How bout I pay your mortgage for a few months? Anything else I can do FOR YOU? Surely I owe it to you in your mind. Surely I have done the world a disservice because I did not jump to your needs. 

Here's the funny part about this O unkindly treated Jason: I gave you the most informative advice out of this entire post. If you had searched it down like I told you, you would have had hours of reading on this topic you claim you want to know about. I didn't mention the search to be a dick, I would have called you names and said you were dumb if I wanted to be a dick. I am not at all like that, I just have no patience for those who stand there and say help me, because I don't want to do the work.

Good luck to you Jason, may I suggest you actually do use your God given brain and think about things instead of just stand there with your hand out. There is a search function....it's there for a reason!!!


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Seeing as I'm new here, I have no idea what you mean by an intro? Someone care to enlighten me?

From the post by Jason it sounds like I've committed some capitol offense???


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Ovewr board.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

over board. sorry!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Unfortunately JB some sit on this forum probably drinking way too much thinking that its fun to put others down with out facing them. Its all good I feel your pain.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> www. how about an intro Jiffy


Actually Plumber Man it looks like we've got 2 Noobe's in here that need to click this link and say hi and a little bit about themselves....

Jiffy & NJoy Plumbing click this link and do what we all did...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3

Once that's out of the way it's usually fun...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Jason Bennett said:


> When I found this site I thought it was so plumbers would help each other. It's seems to me that some (NOT ALL) will cut down some one for not posting an intro. If my wife had not told me about an intro I would have done the same as a few other and not gave an intro. Their was a man one time that did not give an intro, a lot of you gave him hell, so I contacted him and he worte to me and asked what kind of intro you all wanted. Never heard of him on this site again. As for me I too will say thanks for your past help and goodbye to plumbing zone.com. I hope you all can be more kind in the future. Jason Bennett!!!


 


Wasn't any cutting down as far as I can tell. We have a complete fully functional Introduction section on the main page. We don't ask much, just that you stop in and say hello, since this isn't the place for DIY handyman. Its a place for Pros to talk shop to other Pros. If we set here and gave out free info to whoever asked for it we would be out of a job quick. 
I don't know about you but I enjoy what I do and I am not going to give away free advice over the Internet just because someone asked nicely.

If you cant handle a little ribbing every now and then, you have picked the wrong trade my friend. Dont let the door hit you on the way out.....


----------

